# "Kick Ass" Smoked Salmon



## franklin3 (Apr 5, 2011)

I found this brine recipe online and thought I'd give it a go.

Mix usual brine of salt and sugar then go crazy in the spice rack.

1/4 C per Gal.  your favorite spice rub.

1/4 C Apple cider vinegar

!/4 C Red Pepper flakes

5 Sprigs of Rosemary

8 oz. of Molasses.

But First I had to go to my local....................Boat and get me some fresh Salmon.  At an cost to inventory ratio of a mere $10,000.00 per fish.


----------



## franklin3 (Apr 5, 2011)

Then get back to the harbor safely, clean the boat, drive an hour back home, scale and filet the fish,  Blah blah blah. etcetera etcetera etcetera.


----------



## franklin3 (Apr 5, 2011)

still processing fish, cleaning the cooler, plus all the stuff I accidently dropped on the floor while trying to make room in the fridge,  blah blah blah.


----------



## franklin3 (Apr 5, 2011)

Collect all the ingredients,  etcetera etcetera


----------



## franklin3 (Apr 5, 2011)

Roast the herbs and spices mix the wet stuff blah blah blah


----------



## franklin3 (Apr 5, 2011)

The racks are holding the chunks down.  Into the fridge until tommorow and then we will see if I can keep from drying them out to much.


----------



## rw willy (Apr 5, 2011)

looking good keep us posted


----------



## venture (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice looking fish.  I am jealous.

But what "Bay Area" are you from.  There are many, and each one seems to think they are the only one.  I would like to get there before you?

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 6, 2011)

Can't wait to see the finished pics!!

Todd


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks great so far!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2011)

Good start on a real nice pair of Salmon!

Anxious to see the rest of the pics!

Bear


----------



## roller (Apr 6, 2011)

Great catch. I used to get mine the same way when I lived out there....watch out for those Sea Lions.....Ha !!!


----------



## franklin3 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sea Lins are nothing but giant furbags that steal your fish every chance they get.  Fortunately they dont get bad around the Monterey bay where I fish it's easier for them if they hang out under the charter party boats that mooch.  My boat is a small private boat and I troll so the furbags have to really want to steal my fish bad to keep up with me.

Fish are on their second hour of smoke at 180.  Hope they come out early my son dropped off a couple turkey breasts he wants me to throw in the smoker.

Gonna be a long night.  Fortunately I am off until next Monday.


----------



## meateater (Apr 6, 2011)

Looking good so far. That's candy of the gods right there.


----------



## franklin3 (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## franklin3 (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## franklin3 (Apr 7, 2011)

The salmon came out real good and my son came by with the breasts from a wild turkey he killed yesterday that he brined overnight in salt, sugar and chilli garlic paste so after the salmon was done I put them in the smoker.    Haven't tried them yet but they sure smell good!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 7, 2011)

Real nice looking Salmon, Franklin!

How'd the breasts turn out?

Bear


----------



## fife (Apr 7, 2011)

Sure is some good looking fish ya got and a day on the water to cant beat that.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 7, 2011)

WOW, excellent looking salmon!


----------



## ravanelli (Apr 7, 2011)

Now that's some good looking surf and turf!  To me eating something you caught yourself just tastes better.


----------



## franklin3 (Apr 11, 2011)

I took my recently smoked beef sticks some of the smoked salmon and one of the wild turkey breasts to a three day wild pig hunt with a group of eight guys.  Someone else brought home brewed pale ale that was fantastic and went well with the smoked meats.  It also went well with anything and stood on its own vewry well.  I dont recommend whiskeyy chasers to everyone but if your bold enough and don't have to be anywhere important for a few days it's a pretty good combo too!

Everyone liked the beef sticks and the smoked Salmon and gave me atta boys for my efforts but it was the smoked turkey that really made the eyes pop.  They questioned first that it was indeed wild turkey then the flavor and moistness came out perfectly delicious. Every one of them told me that was the best turkey they ever ett!   I have to attribute the success to beginners luck and paying attention to what a lot of you have written on this forum.  I have personally not been to keen on turkey hunting until I cooked these up.  Previously we have been getting a fall turkey the past three years and I brine and then deep fry one for thanksgiving.  We started the tradition with the oldest grandson supplying the first bird.  My son has supplied them the past two ears and now his oldest daughter gets the privelage next November. Spring turkey season I have ignored in the past now I will make every effort to fill my freezer while the season is still open!  Starting tommorow after work.  Tonight the grandaughter has a softball game for that determines first place in her league and I am not about to dissapoint her for a turkey hunt.  Especially after having been gone since last thursday chasing wild pigs.  I'd post up a picture of the wild pigs but I wasn't lucky enough to run into any that were stupid enough to get within arrow range.

Thanks you all for your kind words and encouragement.

THIS FORUM ROCKS!

Smoke On!
 


Bearcarver said:


> Real nice looking Salmon, Franklin!
> 
> How'd the breasts turn out?
> 
> Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2011)

franklin3 said:


> I took my recently smoked beef sticks some of the smoked salmon and one of the wild turkey breasts to a three day wild pig hunt with a group of eight guys.  Someone else brought home brewed pale ale that was fantastic and went well with the smoked meats.  It also went well with anything and stood on its own vewry well.  I dont recommend whiskeyy chasers to everyone but if your bold enough and don't have to be anywhere important for a few days it's a pretty good combo too!
> 
> Everyone liked the beef sticks and the smoked Salmon and gave me atta boys for my efforts but it was the smoked turkey that really made the eyes pop.  They questioned first that it was indeed wild turkey then the flavor and moistness came out perfectly delicious. Every one of them told me that was the best turkey they ever ett!   I have to attribute the success to beginners luck and paying attention to what a lot of you have written on this forum.  I have personally not been to keen on turkey hunting until I cooked these up.  Previously we have been getting a fall turkey the past three years and I brine and then deep fry one for thanksgiving.  We started the tradition with the oldest grandson supplying the first bird.  My son has supplied them the past two ears and now his oldest daughter gets the privelage next November. Spring turkey season I have ignored in the past now I will make every effort to fill my freezer while the season is still open!  Starting tommorow after work.  Tonight the grandaughter has a softball game for that determines first place in her league and I am not about to dissapoint her for a turkey hunt.  Especially after having been gone since last thursday chasing wild pigs.  I'd post up a picture of the wild pigs but I wasn't lucky enough to run into any that were stupid enough to get within arrow range.
> 
> ...


That's Great!

And it's great you make it to GD's events!

My Dad missed my brother's high school graduation (went trout fishing).

My brother didn't mind one bit, but my mother didn't let my Dad hear the end of it for 50 years!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## africanmeat (May 12, 2011)

As you said It looks kick ass smoked salmon

well done

Ahron


----------

